# Bass masters classic



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

ok guys just a heads up ....they have already started to show up ...I talked to 1 pro and he is already at Conroe ...to do some scouting and pre fishing ...so that means ....that every speed boat angler on Conroe will be watching them pros very hard ,,, the next week will be insane as this is the very first time the classic has ever been held on Conroe. I might want to add that even though it will be done and overwith next weekend....the weekend of the classic. is 24-26.. for a few weeks after -----every want to be pro will be zipping and a rippin across that lake going to the spot that they saw ..the pros .. catch the big one--------lol I will be working the event in a safe place..the GRB convention center.. come stop by the dicks sporting goods booth and say hi ,,Shannon {MY NAME**.ill be there sat and sun...fyi this is not an advertisement just a heards up and the fools on lake Crash-roe


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

yup....pretty cool that its coming to Conroe. I am thinking about going up there that weekend...we have a house. I probably wouldn't even take the boat out though........figured there would be enough speed demons out there.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

be a good time to get a chair and some cold drinks and watch from the shore line ...lol


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw there were some that started scouting back in January! It's gonna be mad out there, that's for sure.
Most folks would be wise to bring their dirty laundry & some soap to take advantage of the washing machine, hehehe.

Anyone heading out on the tub, please be careful! There may be less brains than usual at work on Conroe!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

and so it has begun....they are in full swing buddy and they are catching....now a side note..... dicks sporting goods is the sole sponsor of this event and we will have a booth inside the GRB. I invite all you guys to come out and check this out ...as I have just seen .... the regular fishing show cant hold a candle to this event ...all the major vendors will be here...I will be at the event Friday until 4pm sat until 4pm and sunday until 2 pm... come by and say hello ...my name is Shannon and will be at the dicks sporting goods booth....its FREE FREE FREE FREE


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Just curious how will the fish be transported from Conroe to Minute Maid? Per TPWD regs all water must be drained before leaving the lake. Livewells?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

fishinganimal said:


> Just curious how will the fish be transported from Conroe to Minute Maid? Per TPWD regs all water must be drained before leaving the lake. Livewells?


They will be transported by each pro in their own live wells.
They add some ice and turn on the 02 and head out. TPWD will bring them back to be released in the lake.
This is what I read on Bass Masters web site.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

also I might add to this ...you can transport fish in your live well per tpwd if you are in a tournament ....it is in the hand book ..and it says for weigh in pourposes only


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So how they keep track of of cheaters. How they know those fish came from Conroe ?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Polygraph and they will have their marshal with them.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I heard there will be a police escort of the caravan heading to the stadium...


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Was there last Friday. Already saw like 3-4 truck of those pro. I guessing because it those big truck and boat with sponsor logo all over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

9121SS said:


> Polygraph and they will have their marshal with them.


That makes sense...


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

I'm going to the expo Friday to meet up with some good friends and to get some free goodies!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Conroe to the GRB for weighin?! I know there have been advances in the process of keeping fish alive, but that just seems ridiculous.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

The weigh in will be at Minute Maid Park.

Here's the link to fish care.

https://www.bassmaster.com/conservation-news/classic-fish-care-houston


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Count down started, me and the kiddos heading there to Expo at 1500 tomorrow, should be real neat event.


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*BASS MASTERS CLASSIC ...Meet the Pros*

*MEET the PROS at LMC MARINE CERNTER*

*Party and Eat with us this afternoon March 23rd from 4-8. There will be give aways from , YAMAHA, SKEETER, Yetti and more. Autographs, Q&A and just hanging out with all of your BASS buddies....*

*Also, DEMO rides after they launch from Lake Conroe Park at 7:20*

*Call or text me for more info!*
*Also contact me about referrals ????*

*Danny Thrower*
*text 713-806-2812*
*281-443-2600 ext 100*
[email protected]


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I posted on there facebook page , asking about how they're doing the weigh ins and such. All i got was crickets. Guess its not something......anyone... is worried about over there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

To all that's going to watch the pro's by boat today, be careful, gonna be a little rough out there today. Wind up to 18 mph today. LOL. Wish I was there.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

texcajun said:


> Conroe to the GRB for weighin?! I know there have been advances in the process of keeping fish alive, but that just seems ridiculous.


They keep those fish alive all day on the water getting bounced around in the waves. 1 more hour on the interstate is nothing when you really think about in comparison.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

*Bassmaster and crowd*

Like being in the boat with, Combs, KVD and Mike, fishing the rocks live on espn/bassmaster.com


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know Conroe is a bad a bass fishing lake, but out of all the lakes here, why didn't they go to Rayburn or Toledo..?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

dk2429 said:


> I know Conroe is a bad a bass fishing lake, but out of all the lakes here, why didn't they go to Rayburn or Toledo..?


My guess would be $$$$$


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

dk2429 said:


> I know Conroe is a bad a bass fishing lake, but out of all the lakes here, why didn't they go to Rayburn or Toledo..?


Classics are going to lakes close to big cities. Rayburn and Toledo are to far from Houston or Dallas. Talking with some of the guys in the Tournament they say they'll be going to Dallas for a Classic soon.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I went, 1st BMC event I'd been to. It was sensory overload for a simple ******* like me I haven't been to an expo of any type for a very long time, it was kinda cool getting all immersed again. Got a little swag too...








Kinda bummed I got caught up in the moment & didn't shoot a bunch of pics. But then again, it looked like an expo, we've all seen them...


----------



## sir catchalot (Dec 30, 2016)

in honor of the bass masters i am about to fry up 2 5 and 3 7 lb bass i caught last week


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

sir catchalot said:


> in honor of the bass masters i am about to fry up 2 5 and 3 7 lb bass i caught last week


Right on! Sounds delicious!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

none of the top 3 anglers is from from TX


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

pYr8 said:


> Right on! Sounds delicious!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I happened to see Jordon Lee pulling his boat down I45 to the weigh-in as I headed to Hobby to pick up my wife. I pulled alongside and waved. Congrats to him for the win against tough competition. I've fished the exact spot that Mike Iaconelli pulled in his 9+lb fish...definitely a fishy spot. I imagine Conroe will see a ton of increased fishing traffic due to the Classic over the next couple of months.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Jordan pulled out one helluva string yesterday while nearly everyone else had a really tough time. Great win for the guy...and he's only 25 years old!!!

It was great to see his family there (Mom, Dad and brother)...What a day for them.


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

SwampRat said:


> Jordan pulled out one helluva string yesterday while nearly everyone else had a really tough time. Great win for the guy...and he's only 25 years old!!!
> 
> It was great to see his family there (Mom, Dad and brother)...What a day for them.


His age doesn't impress me. Tiger woods won the masters at 21. What does impress me is that he stayed with his strategy. That's tough to do especially when you only weigh in 8 pounds on the first day.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------

